# Special carseat problem



## CorasMama (May 10, 2002)

this baby has a giant omphalocele. It will mean that, for probably 6 months to 5 years (ish), we can't put pressure on the belly. Which of course is where all the straps of all the car seats I've ever seen are.

I've googled, and either there are no carseats made for such situations, or my google-fu has failed me.

Help?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Her specialists should be able to help you find a solution. Or see if there's a special needs tech in the area. My first thought is one of those vests that you use laying down, like for kids in full body casts. But I don't know how big they have to be or anything. For the first few months, maybe a side-lying car bed? I know most only go to about 9 or 11 lbs, but some go to 20 (although they might be discontinued). Ask at your next appointment. Car safety is probably not even on their radar at this point.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CorasMama* 
this baby has a giant omphalocele. It will mean that, for probably 6 months to 5 years (ish), we can't put pressure on the belly. Which of course is where all the straps of all the car seats I've ever seen are.

I've googled, and either there are no carseats made for such situations, or my google-fu has failed me.

Help?


Hmmm, this is something I'd definitely try to get connected with a special-needs technician for.

I would probably consider removing the chest clip of whichever seat you end up with, making sure to tighten the straps and position correctly, and remain rear facing for *AS LONG AS POSSIBLE*. If it's bad for the baby to have pressure on a belly, you don't want her to be in a forward facing accident.

Often times, when a seat is tightened correctly, the shoulders and hips will be nice and snug but the belly appears to actually be pretty loose. Sunshine Kids' Radians are actually good for that. I can have the harness hunkered down so the kid doesn't budge, but easily stick my whole fist in between the belly and the straps.


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
Hmmm, this is something I'd definitely try to get connected with a special-needs technician for.

I would probably consider removing the chest clip of whichever seat you end up with, making sure to tighten the straps and position correctly, and remain rear facing for *AS LONG AS POSSIBLE*. If it's bad for the baby to have pressure on a belly, you don't want her to be in a forward facing accident.

Often times, when a seat is tightened correctly, the shoulders and hips will be nice and snug but the belly appears to actually be pretty loose. Sunshine Kids' Radians are actually good for that. I can have the harness hunkered down so the kid doesn't budge, but easily stick my whole fist in between the belly and the straps.

Yes, and if you pick a seat with a short crotch strap, the buckle and hip straps should ride pretty low. My radian has a long strap, but you can get a shorter one right? Or do all the new ones come with shorter ones?


----------



## buckeye_bebe (May 16, 2006)

If you don't want to buy a car bed, you might have a medical rental or DME company locally you can rent a car bed from. You can also retrofit a large convertible with custom orthotics. I've seen massive special needs carseats adapted for tiny infants because there was so much in the way of support and access. I've seen something we called a "bifida box" which was a larger car bed and huge crate of bolsters and pommels. It was used for medical air transport. That though was something custom made years ago and it stayed in use because it was so handy for small aircraft, but is essentially a car bed. Either way though, a custom orthotic/splint shop can be located anywhere a children's hospital is, I'd assume.


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

Carseat.org has a "special needs" board so go ask there (you don't have to register).
http://www.car-seat.org/forumdisplay.php?f=36

I'm wondering if you can contact the AAP on this matter, or any organizations which deal with this condition.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Britax seats are not my favorites for reasons previously discussed, but the harness geometry is such that straps are fairly loose in the belly area. Please note that the following is not approved use and I cannot officially recommend it, but I'd consider using a Britax seat with the HUGS on the straps and no chest clip.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sure the specialist(s) will know what to recommend, IMO anyway.

That said, in regards to the above, Britax seats generally don't fit most newborns - most Britax seats don't fit children until 4+ months of age.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

You are correct -- I was thinking about the Britax once the carbed has been outgrown, and I should have made that clearer.


----------

